# Zebu Cattle



## Jennleepres (Sep 18, 2013)

My husband and I have been doing the backyard homesteading for awhile, but we've just recently added to it with a small herd of zebu. We really dont know anything about them except for what we've read on the internet, which isn't much. We just want to know the quality/quanity of the meat and milk, and Your own personal experience with them. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Greyrooster== (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm above New Orleans in Mississippi. Zebus are true miniature cattle. The smallest of any breed. The meat isn't the best as it has a low fat content. Don't know about milking. Last Zebus I seen were very expensive. There is also some cows going around as Zebus but are really another African breed that are much larger. Some have them because the horns look cool and as an oddity. They come from a dry climate. That would be my main concern.
Good luck with them.


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

We have Zebus - don't really know what they're good for but we have them! LOL! We have a bull and 2 cows, along with 2 heifers from the cows and a young bull for sale. I've heard their meat is pretty good but we've not eaten any of ours. We bought the trio just because we liked the looks of them - they seem to stay fat on practically air and we have one 50% Zebu 50% mini hereford cow with our Lowline Angus herd that produces an awesome calf each year. In fact, we're going to breed the older Zebu heifer to our Lowline bull this fall to see how that works out. I think they must produce rich milk because their calves grow fat and slick pretty quickly while the mamas never seem to lose a pound. Ours are gentle but not really cuddly, pettable cows but I'm sure they could be if a person worked with them. They'll come eat out of your hand. I've shared this pic on another of the forums but here you can see ours. Rusty is 6'4" so you can see they're not real big. Oh, and the bull (Ace) has been that fat since we got him and all they eat is grass & hay! they're just really easy keepers. They are much like the Brahma except smaller and without the floppy ears so should make decent beef.


----------



## Jennleepres (Sep 18, 2013)

That one bull is pretty healthy! Ours is a trio, one 3 yr old bull about 32", a 4 yr old cow about 40", and a 2 yr old heifer 40". Its obvious theyre true zebu's. The older cow (i call her the boss cow) will eat out of my hand, and the bull kind of follows, but the younger heifer wont get closer than 10 feet from me. I'm not trying to pet them or even make them pets, but I need to try to get the younger one to warm up to me so I can start practicing leading her to the milking stall. So when she does calve, I'll have no problem.


----------

